

Amazon Workers the Happiest in Analysis of Over 1M Tech Engineers' Tweets - freeall
https://peakon.com/blog/post/amazon-workers-the-happiest-in-analysis-of-over-1-million-tech-engineers-tweets

======
thr0w4w4y444
"It didn’t come as a surprise to us, and probably won't to you either, but the
data confirmed Foursquare (we also included Swarm, not that it made a
difference!) has had a massive fall from grace." how is Foursquare still a
viable business? They probably can't even sell it to Yahoo.

~~~
freeall
1-2 weeks ago I saw someone checking in on Foursquare. Must have been years
since I saw that.

This seem like a valid question :) "What would you say you do here?"

